# Uchi villagers, Y U SO UGLY



## Pidjiken (Aug 7, 2013)

Seriously. I normally go through the categories of villagers and come out of the list with 7 or so that I like and have a hard time picking from.

I only do this when a villagers of mine is moving out, so I would liek to see what I might like better to replace them with. However this time it's Flo, and after looking through the uchi villagers I can only find 3 that are above average in my book. Flo, Phoebe and Muffy.

This category is full of crap, anyways I suppose I just wanted to share my opinion on this but let's go with a question. 

Which villager personality in your opinion has the thinnest herd of primo villager prospects?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Phoebe is the coolest Uchi imo :3

So is Fuchsia (who I have!)


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Phoebe is the best. If I had a big sister, Phoebe would be it! I mean in human form...


----------



## Jay (Aug 7, 2013)

Muffy, Cherry, and Fuchsia are decent. I swear I thought I was the only one who thought basically all of them were ugly lol..


----------



## Burumun (Aug 7, 2013)

They really could've done better on the uchi villagers. I'm not a fan of the personality, either, but I need one for the Wisteria Trellis and just personality balance. The only ones I like are Tammy, Pashmina and Muffy.


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 7, 2013)

Huh... I like Deirdre, Fuchsia, Muffy, Phoebe, Paula, Katt, Pashmina, Tammy, Ren?e, Flo, Canberra, Hazel, Mira, Shari and oh my god I just noticed Charlise... she looks pretty cool, as well.

I like most of them... o , o


----------



## Touko (Aug 7, 2013)

I like Mira! SUPERHEROANIMALS


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

I think what Nintendo was going for was to not judge on the looks, judge on the type of person they are. I think they did okay with that.


----------



## clovetic (Aug 7, 2013)

i actually love frita. she's a walking pile of burger and fries <3


----------



## Fame (Aug 7, 2013)

i didnt like tammy at first but she is so cute and omg


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 7, 2013)

I got a random house plot just as I was reading this... My town had 8 Villagers prior, missing an Uchi and a Peppy, so the game gave me a random one and I was really afraid it might be someone hideous like Dive or Paula. It was _Fuchsia_ though.  She has a lot of colors going on, but I think she is okay so far and I really dodged a bullet there.
Guess she can stay until I get her picture.


----------



## Mia (Aug 7, 2013)

The only Uchi I dislike is Rocket because I really don't like the design for the gorillas in the game.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 7, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

THEY'RE BEAUTIFUL ON THE INSIDE. D:​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 7, 2013)

Uchi is the worst personality, i dont like them 
I have Muffy and shes cute, but i still hate the personality
Mira is pretty good & Tammy & Phoebe & Frita
that is all


----------



## rachums (Aug 7, 2013)

I would argue that Phoebe is a pretty cool looking Uchi, and she's a genuinely nice villager. I love having her in my town!


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one disappointed in this category. ^^; 


I have Pashmina in my town - she's cute, but after a month and a half with her I'm getting a little tired of her.

I like Muffy's theme. Ren?e's not too bad. Weird thing is, as a general rule I don't like the sheep or rhinos - so it's bad that these two are standing out to me.  

I'm not fond of Deirdre or Fuchsia's colour schemes (although the latter was expected based on her name, I guess), but they're not terrible. Their species saves them, I guess. x) Wish I could say the same for poor Hazel...


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of the Uchi personality either which is kind of funny because I've had 3 Uchis in my town at one point: Mira, Phoebe, and Deirdre. Those 3 are the best among the Uchi villagers in my opinion.


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 7, 2013)

Back in my old town, I had Cherry, and she was AWESOME!


----------



## majnin (Aug 7, 2013)

Isn't it kinda superficial to base completely on looks? No offence or anything, I admit I've done it before but I've justified it too. I hated Avery because he just put me off on first sight, then I spoke to him and he just frustrated me. But Hazel is an uchi and when I first got her I was like 'ewww' but when I spoke to her I kind of thought she was awesome so


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2013)

majnin said:


> Isn't it kinda superficial to base completely on looks?


Games are one of the few places where it's fine to have opinions for completely shallow reasons.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 7, 2013)

Uchi is my least favourite personality. I have Flo, and I do NOT like her at all.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Uchi either. On the plus side, I will say they seem to be the personality type most likely to be overjoyed by a goods exchange that they'll leave the transaction skipping and singing. I love that about them. Shari was my first Uchi. I liked her, but there were several things about her that bothered me (she treated me like a pest if I spoke to her more than three or four times a day--"this guy again," and she was almost always in the museum when she wasn't home. I'd rarely see her interacting with the other villagers. Still, I miss her since she left and I like her more than some of the other Uchi villagers I've met. Fuchsia is in my town--I'm not a big fan. I have a second town with Frita. I haven't interacted much with her, but I think she's pretty fab.


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 7, 2013)

The Uchi villagers do have the worst selection, but Tammy and Pashmina are pretty nice.
Pheobe is okay; she's in my other town.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, like I said before, Nintendo's just trying to teach us a lesson. So far, IMO, Phoebe's the only character where the rule doesn't really matter. She's pretty and she's really sweet!


----------



## Ami (Aug 7, 2013)

Ikr they're so ugly T-T


----------



## rivulet (Aug 7, 2013)

The only one I like is Muffy uvu


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Canberra is cute, she is in my town now.


----------



## Saphy (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Shari and Agnes are adorable, Fuchsia, Cherry and Phoebe are ok. I do wish there was more choice though, and there are a lot of weird/ugly uchi villagers. I actually think the jock villagers have a worse selection, however.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think its bad that there are only 21 or 22 villagers in that uchi category..

Smug is new too and have more than 30, i think thats the difference.

I'm fine with that, but with the next version of animal crossing there must be a lot more of uchi villagers


----------



## Paint (Aug 7, 2013)

Phoebe 4 lyf


----------



## Freya (Aug 7, 2013)

The only Uchi I like is Phoebe


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 7, 2013)

Tammy and Fuchsia are so cute! ; v ;


----------



## fletnez (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think the uchi villagers are that bad. Paula moved into my town today and she seems quite nice. She has a fairly normal bear color that topped off with a hippy fashion style. I think she'll make a nice addition to my town. Also, she will be a great help for when I keep getting stung!


----------



## Wish (Aug 7, 2013)

frita and muffy are alright


----------



## Eloise (Aug 7, 2013)

I love Cherry, she's my favourite uchi. ^_^


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 7, 2013)

Flo...? (Haters gonna hate) 

Jock villagers, they are ugly.


----------



## Chu (Aug 7, 2013)

Aw Fuschia (the one I chose) and Phoebe are cuties <3

I never ended up picking a jock. If I absolutely had to, it would've been Jitters I think. But meh jocks.


----------



## Fabs123 (Aug 7, 2013)

I know Muffy is not everyone's cup of tea but... Mira the sailor scout!! come on!!


----------



## MorsMortie (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm really happy with Fuchsia, personally! :3 I think she's super great. I was thinking I wanted Agnes more, but then Fuchsia dropped a perfect plot in my town and I totally fell for her! I also really adore Hazel, Frita, Mira, and Muffy; but that's me! I have a real soft spot for the strange and high fashion types. I think the whole personality type has a lot to offer in form of diversity. really; I find a lot of people seem to prefer the really plain, cute villagers, which is perfectly fine and you know, do what you want with your town! O: But I think the uchis offer a lot of sassy cuteness, so I hope that everyone comes to appreciate a little bit of a different look through that personality type (assuming everyone gets 1 of each, which I find pretty essential to keeping up a variety of personalities).


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2013)

Eep. I have Katt. She is rather ugly, but... She is the nicest villager I have! She sends me the most letters of anyone, talks to me the most, ect. So yes, it's more about the inside than the outside for uchi villagers~


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 7, 2013)

Tina said:


> Games are one of the few places where it's fine to have opinions for completely shallow reasons.



While it is completely up to the player, I think Nintendo's message was accepting others regardless of their personality and looks. if every villager was supposed to be cute and had a great personality there wouldn't be unappealing villagers.


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 7, 2013)

I like Muffy, Flo, Tammy, Renee, Shari, Frita, Katt, Phoebe, and Cherry. Renee is my favorite, though. ♥

I like this personality, but yeah, I can see why some people find it hard to chose one. They do have quite unique... appearances. cx


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 7, 2013)

Flo was my first uchi until RESET.  I hated clyde in my first. and that mouse with the beard xD
Personally I like Phoebe, and some other uchi's. I hate some lazy or smug villagers (not all)


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 7, 2013)

While I do think some of them are pretty nice, the Uchi personality does have the least number of villagers designs that I like. And from my little bit of interaction with Hazel, I can't really say I'm fond of the personality itself either. Though I probably shouldn't judge all the Uchis based on her, since I _really_ want to get her out of my town, haha.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive got two uchi's; Charlise and Blanche and I like em both.


----------



## Team (Aug 7, 2013)

Tammy FTW!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

I've seen others with Tammy, and I'd get her too, but I have Phoebe and I have Maple, and since I like variety.. :/


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 7, 2013)

So glad I have Phoebe in my town, and Fuchsia is also cute


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

I feel so bad because uchis (some of them) are so underrated.. :'(
Well, if any of you consider getting an uchi, you want Phoebe. I think she's programmed to be a kind, caring character.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 7, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I think Canberra is cute, she is in my town now.



There are so few of us Canberra fans. I love her to bits. And I like the uchi personality- I think they're funny.:3


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I feel so bad because uchis (some of them) are so underrated.. :'(
> Well, if any of you consider getting an uchi, you want Phoebe. I think she's programmed to be a kind, caring character.



I thought there was no difference in character for all the Uchis? Just looks...


----------



## alex (Aug 7, 2013)

I have Mira and I think she's one of the more aesthetically better ones.
But I agree the uchi villagers are limited in number and their designs aren't that appealing.


----------



## Jellyslug (Aug 7, 2013)

Shari! She's a monkey. Who doesn't love 'em?


----------



## zanily (Aug 7, 2013)

I love how Mira looks she is so cute. If I didn't already have two bunnie I would try to adopt her. I have Charlise in my town and she is very sweet and cute. I can get over any characters looks as long as they suggest cute PWPs.


----------



## Roel (Aug 7, 2013)

RENEEE ISNT UGLY TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> I thought there was no difference in character for all the Uchis? Just looks...



No, I don't believe that. My sister's friend just got Phoebe randomly and she was about to give her away until Phoebe sold her two legit paintings in a row. I think she said it was Tammy who sold her a fake one.
I don't know, I just can't believe that there are no difference in their deep personality.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuchsia is uchi? I've had her since the start and had no idea lol, and just got Flo from somebody. They are both awesome.


----------



## Saphy (Aug 7, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> I thought there was no difference in character for all the Uchis? Just looks...



That's correct, all villagers of the same personality type are identical except for looks, all uchis are the same, as are crankys, lazys etc etc.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> No, I don't believe that. My sister's friend just got Phoebe randomly and she was about to give her away until Phoebe sold her two legit paintings in a row. I think she said it was Tammy who sold her a fake one.
> I don't know, I just can't believe that there are no difference in their deep personality.



I'm not a big fan of Uchi, but I will say that my Uchi, Fuchsia, sold me three legit artworks. She hasn't sold me a forgery yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saphy said:


> That's correct, all villagers of the same personality type are identical except for looks, all uchis are the same, as are crankys, lazys etc etc.



I don't agree, exactly. Yes, there are the obvious similarities. Each personality type has a collection of phrases that are indicitive of that archetype and are invariable within the personality category. However, beyond that, I think each villager does have its own personality even within the same type. Shari, Frita, and Fuchsia are all Uchi, but they are all different beyond just appearance.


----------



## Coolio15 (Aug 7, 2013)

Katt, Muffy, Canberra, and Frita are the only Uchi's that I don't like, all the others are fine
But my favorites are Cherry, Shari, Renee, Phoebe, and Fuchsia.

Oh wait I forgot about Diva! How could I forget my least favorite Uchi of all time!
Seriously she is SOOOOOOOOO Creepy!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Saphy said:


> That's correct, all villagers of the same personality type are identical except for looks, all uchis are the same, as are crankys, lazys etc etc.



I refuse to believe that. You have nice crankies and you have mean crankies. Even after you befriend them, they're not all the same.


----------



## Saphy (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry, but it's true. It's been that way in every AC and there's no evidence to indicate otherwise. Sometimes peoples preference for a villager can colour their opinion of them, for example if you don't like a villagers appearance then you tend to notice the mean/dumb stuff they say more.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Saphy said:


> Sorry, but it's true. It's been that way in every AC and there's no evidence to indicate otherwise. Sometimes peoples preference for a villager can colour their opinion of them, for example if you don't like a villagers appearance then you tend to notice the mean/dumb stuff they say more.



Then it all goes back to what Nintendo was trying to prove. If you judge their looks, you won't like it and you won't fully understand and appreciate them. Personally, I don't judge based off looks. The only exception was Lionel because he moved into a bad plot and I had to do whatever I could to get him out. Otherwise, looks are the last thing I am concerned about.


----------

